# Pls help, want to move to Goa for 1 Year



## Pokerdude (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi, were do i start... OK I am Irish and am looking to spend a year in Goa as cheap as humanly possible, I would be very greatful if anyone already living there maybe Irish or British could help me plan advice for my move or even interested in shared accomodation.
I plan to base myself in Goa (recommended by a mate), and go touring every now and again, basically chill and party and play online poker which is what I do now.
Has any1 a rough idea of how much a house/apt per month or year costs inclusive of any hidden costs, doesn't have 2 be a palace as long as it is at least middling and as cheap as possible, and what the cost of living is like.
Im 33 and its now or never fr me and a year in India, also any rough guesstimates on how much a year out there within reason might set a man back.
Also is it a safe enough place to live and whats the chances of getting seriously sick or something mad like that.
I would be seriously very greatful to any1 who can help me out here either living there or has lived there 2 get in touch, my email address is benjomars at hotmail dot com (had 2 spell that as they wouldnt allow me 2 post a url or something like that) benjomars at hotmail dot com. TY Jack.
Thankyou Jack.


----------

